# Just got Amazon Prime



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Is there anything I should know or look for?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, hide your credit cards. 

You'll get addicted getting stuff shipped in 1-2 days. 
You get one book a month to borrow now from prime, must borrow from the kindle though, can't from the computer. The books will have a "prime" logo next to them. 
Lots of free music to stream.
You also get 2 books to own for free now, they are under kindle first. 2 out of 4 you can pick here. Not borrow, you own them.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/kindle/first/ref=amb_link_398498782_19?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-leftnav&pf_rd_r=08VS2BJNVPCD8QD8XM2A&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2056833582&pf_rd_i=154606011

Of course now you can stream TV and movies through the prime section.

You can sign up to get an Echo for $99


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

You also get two Kindle First books a month, with 4 to choose from.  These are pre-release books.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree with hide your credit card! I am so addicted to the 3.99 one day shipping and free two day shipping... I buy almost everything from Amazon since I signed up for Prime! I have even found myself finding stuff at the store and checking Amazon to see if it is cheaper! LOL Congrarts!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You get expedited shipping -- 2 day -- automatically. 

You can generally pay $4 or $5 to get it in 1 day.

OR, if you're not in a hurry, you can use 'no rush' shipping and get a $1 credit toward digital content. If you're in a fairly urban area, you'll still get whatever you've ordered pretty quick.

You can share the account with others as well. . . . .so a friend or relative that you link can also get prime shipping, though they don't get to have the digital benefits -- streaming audio, video, free Kindle First books, and free monthly borrow.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann, I love you.  Great on the sharing I think.  I already always checked prices.  
We canceled HBO last night.  I looked on Amazon Instant Video.    Told hubby to type in Amazon Instant Video.  He couldn't click 30 days free Prime quick enough.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...OR, if you're not in a hurry, you can use 'no rush' shipping and get a $1 credit toward digital content. If you're in a fairly urban area, you'll still get whatever you've ordered pretty quick.


No-rush shipping credits can really add up! Last month, I used $18 in credits to purchase three MP3 albums.

Currently, the credits can be used for e-books, MP3 music, or video purchase/rental. I placed two separate Prime orders a week or so ago and got a $2 credit that expires April 30 for using no-rush shipping. Amazon packaged the items together, and I received the package in two days. No-rush shipments don't always come that fast, though. It depends on where the item is shipped from.

The selection of free Prime music (and Prime Radio Stations) is fantastic! I stream that quite often. It's especially convenient if you have an Echo. Although the selection isn't stellar, we watch a lot of free Prime movies and TV shows, too.

Enjoy, Cin!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Is there anything I should know or look for?


If you ever get something you ordered with free Prime shipping after the guaranteed date (save those emails with the guaranteed delivery date until it arrives), don't forget to contact customer service and ask for your free month of Prime after the item is delivered late. You can get up to 12 free months of Prime this way. I don't know if that's over the lifetime of Prime or in an annual period.

I started Prime in November of 2012 and I won't be paying for another year until next month. Basically, I got 1 year, 5 months of Prime for the price of one year. I do buy huge amounts of stuff from Amazon, though. Shipping is usually right on time, but over the Christmas season it may run a day or two late. The free month of Prime is a nice way of making that two-day shipping guarantee meaningful.

I use it for everything-- free books, Prime video, and Prime music. Apparently, Amazon owns me. Heh.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can share the account with others as well. . . . .so a friend or relative that you link can also get prime shipping, though they don't get to have the digital benefits -- streaming audio, video, free Kindle First books, and free monthly borrow.


That's something I didn't know. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> OR, if you're not in a hurry, you can use 'no rush' shipping and get a $1 credit toward digital content. If you're in a fairly urban area, you'll still get whatever you've ordered pretty quick.


I've been trying to figure out how to use this. How do I apply the credit? Does it show up anywhere so I can check my balance?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to use this. How do I apply the credit? Does it show up anywhere so I can check my balance?


You can't use one click. Have to put it in your cart and then you should see the no-rush shipping option on most things. Doesn't matter whether you pay for it with existing GC credit, or a card, or what.

The credit automatically applies to your GC value . . . .but you will get an email that it's there when the item ships. So you can keep track of how much you're getting back.


----------



## YoMama (Jan 27, 2015)

HappyGuy said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to use this. How do I apply the credit? Does it show up anywhere so I can check my balance?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000811661#gc


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That link goes specifically to an MP3 page . . . but in fact, the $1 credit is good on any digital content.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

It's brilliant.  I can probably earn back half of my Prime fee in credits by the end of a year. It's like... free books! Yay!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you listen to music from Amazon's cloud, a lot of music is available free through Prime Music. Some of it is very good stuff, too! I've only listened to this by streaming it (Echo is great for that). I understand there is limited downloading of it available to certain devices, but I don't know details. I know you do NOT get to download the MP3s and use them as if you'd bought them.

If you have an iPad or Fire, you can download some Prime Video for free viewing offline (such as while traveling, especially on an airplane).


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Bumping this up to say Prime is evil.  That two day shipping is a help though.  Now with no shipping costs, Amazon is saving us money.  Or costing us money.


----------

